# Glover Creek WMA



## JJDTodd (Nov 16, 2015)

Got drawn for the Glover's Creek duck hunt and looking for some insight. I have never hunted the West Point area.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 16, 2015)

I would not drive from powers crossroads to hunt GC so you do the math on that.


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2015)

*Glovers*

You can do a quick search  of this forum for past comments, posts, reports on Glovers. 

In fairness, I haven't hunted Glovers or any of the WMA ponds in years - honestly became extremely frustrated with all the sky busting and folks (hesitate to call them hunters) that repeatedly shot at ducks WAY out of range. 

Now, years ago Glovers was a pretty good roosting location for geese and some ducks (gadwalls, ring necks, woodies) - the issue was all the pre-dawn activity including those with boats would jump the birds prior to first shooting light. 

Again, my guess is not much has changed as it is hunting public WMA ponds. It is possible to kill ducks on Glovers, especially if you have a boat and can get away from the bank shooters. Just take a full load of patience....


----------



## JJDTodd (Nov 18, 2015)

Yea I talked to a guy that has done some hunting out there and he gave me some pointers on how to hunt the lake. I think we will definitely go just to hunt something different.


----------

